# defaultsetting for balance?



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

I recently came across a non functioning mantle clock, not that old, wind up, swiss balance wheel assembly.....

The hair spring was a mess, ,kinked near the end, tangled and obviously someone had pushed the regulator lever and the balance poise end all over the place.

So, dismantled and cleaned, sorted the hairspring so it is a perfect spiral relocated it in the regulator carrier, and after a bit of trial and error, it runs fast, and for about four hours.

I know the end of the hairspring's position is critical, before I even start to regulate the accuracy, but I don't know how to decide the position, or is it just trial and error...? I s there a 'default setting' perhaps?

And why if it runs for several hours, it stops......? any advice welcome thanks in anticipation, UJB


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

"trial and error" two famous mechanics. also called "Edisonian research". but, what can you do if the hair spring is too short?


----------



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

Not the problem here....nothing shortened...... just setting the isochronism without any tools that are electro or mechanic ...

where to start from ? whack the lever with the end of the hairspring secured right over left or right, or start in the middle?....


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

read up on the term "inbeat"


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

With the mainspring fully run down, have a close look at the position of the pallet arm, if the arm is centered between the banking pins, the balance is in beat. If the pallet arm is not sitting an equal distance from the banking pins, the position of the hairspring stud (if it's moveable) or the collet has to be adjusted until the pallet sits centered.

If you have only corrected the concentricity of the hairspring, it should be in beat, assuming that it was in beat before someone messed around with it. If it's running fast you have to move the regulator arm towards the hairspring stud to slow it down. Without an escapement analyser it's somewhat a hit and miss, but keep in mind that analysers have only been around for 50 years or so and the beat and rate was adjusted before they were invented.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2016)

unclejonboy said:


> Not the problem here....nothing shortened...... just setting the isochronism without any tools that are electro or mechanic ...
> 
> where to start from ? whack the lever with the end of the hairspring secured right over left or right, or start in the middle?....


 You are setting the beat and rate, not the isochronism. Isochronism is the difference in rate between a full wind and with the mainspring running down, it's mainly a design feature and not an adjustment you can do during regulating.


----------

